# Ringoes, NJ - Western 8.5’ MVP Plus Base Angle Trip Edges



## sanbar406 (Nov 4, 2015)

This is a listing for (1) new and (1) used Western 8.5' MVP Plus base angle trip edges.
New base angle: Western #44144 [driver side].
Used base angle: Western #44145 [passenger side].
(1) PAIR

***Note:***
This is only for a Western 8.5' MVP Plus plow,
NOT a Western 8.5' MVP #64029 / #64030, 
OR a Western 8.5' MVP 3 #43128 / #43129.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Price?


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Was the used one heated up with a torch to straighten or something?


----------

